
Subterra Castle Former Atlas E Missile Site - 19eightyfour
http://www.missilebases.com/altas-e-
======
19eightyfour
There are a few more examples of homes constructed from repurposed underground
bases in this video, titled, "8 Houses that are Zombie Proof":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gga0U5Kw5ks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gga0U5Kw5ks)

